
TxFS: Leveraging File-System Crash Consistency to Provide Transactions [pdf] - nayuki
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/%7Evijay/papers/atc18-txfs.pdf
======
nayuki
Additional links: [https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=TxFS-
Tex...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=TxFS-Texas-
Transactional-FS) ; [https://github.com/ut-osa/txfs](https://github.com/ut-
osa/txfs) ;
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17544605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17544605)

